# Agility Terms



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> What terms to trainers use with their dogs when they do agility?
> 
> Like weaving, going up the seesaw, jumping, ect.
> 
> I bought a hoolahoop to practice some low jumps with Vegas, but I'm not sure what term to use when teaching him!


Here's what we use!

Weaving = "weave"
Seesaw = "teeter"
Jumping = "over"
A Frame = "frame"
Table = "table"
Tunnel = "tunnel"
Tire = "tire"

And "spot" which is when you want to hit the contacts on the obstacles. Oh and "easy" means slow down.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks tons, Cdnjennga!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

When I've done agility, mine were the same as Cndjennga's except"

jump = hup
tire = hoop
cat walk = walk


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm reading a book by a well known agility competitor/trainer, here in England and was quite interested to hear that she doesn't use the word TUNNEL. This is because she can't find a way to make it sound inviting. She reckons it's not the word you use for each object but the way you use them.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Yep it really doesn't matter what word you use as long as you are consistent...

single bar jump..over

double, triple or broad jump..big over ..usually shortened to big after they learn it..

tire jump..tire

chute..chute

tunnel..tunnel

A-frame..climb

dog walk..walk

weaves..weave

teeter..teeter

table..table


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Jump = jump
Double jump = big jump
Tunnel, table, weave, chute, aframe, and tire are by name
Dog walk = walk it

I also tend to use the word "GO" alot, as mostly a go ahead and do it ahead me. Go jump, go weave, etc.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, I use much the same except my tunnel (both types!) is 'through!' and I use 'up!' or 'get up!' if I'm trying to send her out ahead of me more for jumps


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Fluffyspoos,

Here's what we use:
Jump - "Jump"
Double and Triple Bar Jumps - "Big Jump"
Weave Poles - "Weave"
A Frame - "Scramble"
Seesaw - "Teeter"
Tunnel -"Tunnel"
Chute - "Chute"
Tire - "Tire"
Table -"Table"

For slowing down I say "Easy" and to get contacts I usually say "Touch", though not always with success!

Diane and Fallon


----------



## omnipoodle (May 2, 2010)

I use the following words:

"jump"--any kind of jump--single, spread, broad, bar, or high
"hoop"--tire or NADAC hoop
"walk it"--dog walk and A frame
"feet"--reminder for 2o2o end behavior for dog walk and A frame (hopefully eventually not necessary)
"teeter"--teeter-totter
"tunnel"--tunnel
"hop up"--table
"weeeaaave"--weave poles

There are a lot of agility obstacles starting with "t," so I think it's a good idea to use cues for some of those that don't start with "t." I also use "go on" to mean keep going in the same direction, "Faith" to turn her head toward me, and "out" to mean increase lateral distance.

With Faith and I think with most dogs, though, nonverbal cues are generally more important than verbal ones in agility. If my body is telling her to take the dog walk in a dog walk/tunnel discrimination and my mouth tells her "tunnel," she will almost certainly take the dog walk.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

I love how some people around here have cute names for obstacles. There's one lady that says uses "go cha cha" for the weaves... and then dances when her dog is weaving LOL. There's a few more of the weaves, and the contacts but of course I can't think of em now.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Agility words

Jump - "Jump" "hup" "over"
Double and Triple Bar Jumps - "same as above" Some beleive in Big jump?
Weave Poles - "Wervers"
A Frame - "Scramble"
Dog Walk - "Walk on"
Seesaw - "Teeter"
Tunnel -"Tunnel"
Chute - "Push"
Tire - "Tire"
Table -"Table"

Since I like to send my dog ahead, I quite often say "GO Tunnel" for instance. Or "Get your Weaves" I really like distance work whenever possible. I also say YES very often whenever my dog makes the right choice or for instance on the entree to the weaves. My dog knows what YES means and he knows that just me saying YES is a reward he runns faster. Another thing I hardly ever call any jumps they are either in his line or he is being cued by my body position. Also I have run my dog without any talking at all it can work some people talk way to much on course. Some people have no control of their voice and sometimes it comes across as harsh to the dog and demotivating, less is more sometimes.


----------



## Blue Ridge Poodles (Apr 4, 2010)

I use "Frame" for the A Frame, "Here" to come close and "Out" to go- away from me. I like the one work commands. My little girl watches my body movement or hand/arm signals much more than listening to verbal comands. She is a small toy poodle and loves Agility. I will be picking up a new red toy poodle puppy Monday June 7th in Wichita, KS. Hopefully she will be an agility dog too.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

There are a heck of a lot of "T" words in agility. Quite frequently someone in our class says tunnel for tire or something. We had one REALLY hyper dog in our class. It kept barking and barking and barking and running all over the place. The instructor told her to stop using words at all. When she used hand signals, the dog had to look at her and pay attention and it worked so much better than when she kept on yelling at it. 

You will find as you get into agility that dogs go a lot by body language and the way you are moving your hand and the way your feet are pointing. Once I get Tyson's attention I could probably do a lot of the course without saying anything at all. 

But those darn Teeter, Table, Tire, Tunnel ----- I say tire and point to the tunnel and Tyson knows what I mean!!!


----------



## bertadel (Jun 18, 2010)

It's helpful to have different sounding obstacles. There is allot of T works. Box (for table) zip (for tunnel)


----------

